# Wright stander



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Just looking for some information about this mower in regards to quality, ability, etc.

Guy up the street from me is selling a 2005 wright stander with 3k some hours.

He is asking for 1600$ but said if I buy it today he will sell for 1300$.

Is this worth it, should I be looking for info, etc?

He claims to be original owner.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

250 hrs a year is a lot of hours isn't it?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is the guy up the street a LCO(Lawn Care Operator)?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

He said he used to cut lawns. Recently he was using it to cut foreclosure lawns. Says he works in mortgage banking.

Beyond that, it is in his parents garage and they want it gone.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'd search Craiq's List and Ebay to get a feel what similar machines are going for. I believe that 2500 to 3000hrs is getting close to the life of engines and hydro pumps and motors. When I buy equipment used, I keep in mind I may need to rebuild or replace them. If the price seems like a steal, check the pumps and wheel motors for leaks, the overall condition of the machine (sometimes you can tell if one has been regularly maintained), check the engine oil,. and check the spindles for play. If it looks like a good bet, take a gamble.
P.S. always be willing to walk away and wait for another deal another day. Equipment like that is not easy to sell, I had a guy once offer to cut the price in half, I got a great price, but on a machine I really didn't need.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Makes, great sense. He says the hydros are new, but who am I to believe him. He can tell me anything he wants I guess.

He said he maintained it with general maintenance, but again, this just sounds good when making a sale.

The wheels looks to be in good shape.

One thing I did notice when I went back is that one of the rear fenders is missing as well as the rock guard flap thing.

I asked if I could test it out cutting my lawn. He seemed willing, but beyond that I would need a professional to look it over, for the rest of the items you mentioned.

After that, I was talking with a buddy. He has a 36" Scag he is willing to sell me with 500 hours, only issue is he is 4 hours away.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

3k is a lot of hours...


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So I told the guy I would pass because the hours. He tells me the engine was replaced at 1500 hours and he has the papers


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like he's in a hurry to get rid of it - maybe you could offer him less.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If he had to replace the engine at 1500 hours and the mower now has 3000 hours... might need another engine soon.

I maybe wrong, but I believe the hydros are more expensive to replace than the engine. I'd rather see the paperwork from when that work was completed.

If everything checks out, I'd feel comfortable paying $1000 for a machine like a 42l Wright stander.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah, told the guy pass. Going to instead work with my buddy to get his 8 year Scag 32 belt drive. 572 hours, I know the owner, seems the better route.


----------

